# Least and Most Favorite Thanksgiving Side Dishes



## noboundaries (Nov 17, 2022)

There were two dishes I thoroughly despised as a kid but had to eat EVERY Thanksgiving: candied yams, and green bean casserole made with Campbell's cream of mushroom soup. To this day I cannot eat anything made with that canned soup. I do love sweet potatoes, but not candied. 

Two dishes I loved were au gratin potatoes, and cornbread dressing smothered in turkey gravy. Although canned jellied cranberry sauce was served as a side dish, to me it was a condiment that went on the fork with just about anything on my plate.

Pumpkin pie is kinda middle of the road to me, but homemade sweet potato pie is an absolute favorite of mine I only seem inspired to make around the holidays. I use a combination of yams and sweet potatoes to make it look like a pumpkin pie but have a different flavor and texture. 

What are your least and most favorite side dishes?

Happy Thanksgiving!

Ray


----------



## Marknmd (Nov 17, 2022)

Favorites - My mom was a great cook.  But creamed pearl onions with bread crumbs on top were introduced to me from my wife's side of the family and they became an instant favorite.  Also Ocean Spray jellied cranberry sauce - especially on a turkey sandwich the next day with toasted sourdough bread.  It's important that it's on the plate laying on its side positioned in a manner that you can see the little lines from the can still embedded on the side of the jellied sauce.  That way you know it's legit.  ;-)  








Least favorite - as a kid I despised peas and I despised sweet potato.  As an adult, I can deal with them but they're still not something I'd want on my birthday.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Nov 17, 2022)

I actually like candied yams and green bean casserole, ranking them just behind mashed potatoes and a really good stuffing recipe as essentials on the Thanksgiving table.  My stuffing recipe includes lots of andouille sausage, dried apricots and cranberries, and pecans.  And once I discovered homemade cranberry relish made with orange zest, we've not served canned cranberry sauce again.  We have a few other sides that come and go in the rotation, a spinach casserole we recently discovered may show up this year.  My wife likes roasted Brussel sprouts, but I'm not a fan.

I think pumpkin pie is essential for reasons of tradition, but I kinda prefer pecan pie for the taste, so we'll often have both.


----------



## cutplug (Nov 17, 2022)

Gravy baby, it's all about the gravy!
 Well at least it is going to be!
I was never a real picky eater so I liked it all as a kid.
 Now a few (hundred) years later I too will skip any candied yams and over cooked green
beans.
 Is it too early for a turkey sammy?


----------



## JCAP (Nov 17, 2022)

Favorite: a really good stuffing that must include pumpernickel bread. I grew up with a lot of Stove-Top on thanksgiving. Now don't get me wrong, I enjoy a Stove-Top stuffing but not on t-day! And pumpkin pie. There has to be pumpkin pie or it's not Thanksgiving. 

Least favorite: Green bean casserole. No amount of fried onions makes it good.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 17, 2022)

Favorite: Stuffing
Least Favorite: Green Beans

Dessert must have: Pumpkin Pie, Mincemeat Pie


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 17, 2022)

I too detest cream of mushroom soup so many years ago I switched the green bean casserole  recipe to use cream of potato soup. I also added bacon to the recipe and it's acceptable now. 

One dish that I do enjoy a lot is a hash brown casserole and over the years there have been many variations of that too. Probably my most popular has been my Smoked Cheesy Hash Browns with Crawfish and Andouille Sausage .

I have never been a fan of any variation of stuffing.


----------



## clifish (Nov 17, 2022)

I detest cranberry sauce of any kind,  be it fresh made or the jello type as well as sweet potatoes of any kind.

Love the mashed potatoes (always put the corn in the middle)  and smothered with gravy.  Then there are the flaky biscuits...oh my A1C is going up already!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 17, 2022)

All great posts! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 17, 2022)

Favorite.....Dressing (not stuffing) with chicken and turkey gravy. 
Lest favorite.....Green bean casserole. 

Jim


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 17, 2022)

Favorite would be cornbread dressing with giblet gravy.
I can't stand watergate salad.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 17, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> creamed pearl onions with bread crumbs on top


I'm definitely going to research that dish. Never heard of it and it sounds delicious.



Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> My stuffing recipe includes lots of andouille sausage, dried apricots and cranberries, and pecans. And once I discovered homemade cranberry relish made with orange zest, we've not served canned cranberry sauce again.



I'll shig those stuffing ingredients into a dressing recipe. Made my mouth water. And we love the relish you mentioned. Thanks for the reminder. We haven't had it in a while. 



cutplug said:


> Is it too early for a turkey sammy?



Left over turkey Sammies with cranberry sauce and fresh baked bread smothered in homemade mayo are the BEST!



JCAP said:


> Favorite: a really good stuffing that must include pumpernickel bread.



Another ingredient I've never heard of but am now curious to try. Thanks!



bill ace 350 said:


> Mincemeat Pie


Haven't had one in years. Now I want one!



kilo charlie said:


> One dish that I do enjoy a lot is a hash brown casserole and over the years there have been many variations of that too. Probably my most popular has been my Smoked Cheesy Hash Browns with Crawfish and Andouille Sausage .



My mouth literally started watering. 



clifish said:


> Then there are the flaky biscuits...oh my A1C is going up already!



Flaky biscuits, dripping with butter and honey.  Mmmm...mmm. A1C through the roof!



JLeonard said:


> Least favorite.....Green bean casserole.



I've actually made my own scratch mushroom soup that I love, but I can't bring myself to make that casserole just yet. Maybe someday soon.



GonnaSmoke said:


> Favorite would be cornbread dressing with giblet gravy.
> I can't stand watergate salad.



Ya gotta love cornbread dressing. I usually smoke the giblets and eat them as a smoker's privilege. They never make it into the gravy. 

And Watergate salad? That's a bit "tricky."


----------



## clifish (Nov 17, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I'm definitely going to research that dish. Never heard of it and it sounds delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pearl Onions in cream sauce,  my mother always makes that....mmmm


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 17, 2022)

Well I do like green bean casserole but not so much for Thanksgiving...green beans with bacon added...you bet! 

I too am interested in creamed pearl onions!

But turkey, mashed taters, gravy, and yes the corn is getting mixed in as well! Ya'all can have my cranberry sauce and yams or sweet taters!

Forgot to mention stuffing with gravy!
For dessert...more of the above...no room for pie!

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 17, 2022)

clifish said:


> Pearl Onions in cream sauce, my mother always makes that....mmmm



That dish is popping up a lot. Did some Googling. Definitely going to make it sometime soon. Seems pretty easy.


----------



## clifish (Nov 17, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> For dessert...more of the above...no room for pie!
> 
> Ryan


Totally agree no room for it,  need the space for more alcohol anyway.....although when my mother makes her rum cake it is so saturated with light and dark rum that it qualifies as alcohol.


----------



## BB-que (Nov 17, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> There were two dishes I thoroughly despised as a kid but had to eat EVERY Thanksgiving: candied yams, and green bean casserole made with Campbell's cream of mushroom soup. To this day I cannot eat anything made with that canned soup. I do love sweet potatoes, but not candied.
> 
> Two dishes I loved were au gratin potatoes, and cornbread dressing smothered in turkey gravy. Although canned jellied cranberry sauce was served as a side dish, to me it was a condiment that went on the fork with just about anything on my plate.
> 
> ...


Oyster dressing


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 17, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> For dessert...more of the above...no room for pie!
> 
> Ryan


You obviously have not developed the dessert stomach which is separate from the food stomach!
Jim


----------



## tallbm (Nov 17, 2022)

*Least Favorite*: Candied Yams and anything Pumpkin Spice, yuck!

*Most Favorite*: my aunt's Giblet Gravy (makes everything better) and Deep Fried Turkey! (my cousin's Cheddar and Broccoli Rice is honorable mention along with my aunt's Cream Cheese Mashed Potatoes)


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 17, 2022)

BB-que said:


> Oyster dressing



Like, or dislike? 

I've never had it. I love oysters but can't imagine them in dressing. I'm open to suggestions, though.



tallbm said:


> my aunt's Cream Cheese Mashed Potatoes)



Every word of that sentence is perfect.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 17, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> And Watergate salad? That's a bit "tricky."


Yeah and I'm old enough to remember Tricky Dick...


----------



## dons2346 (Nov 17, 2022)

Favorite is cornbread dressing with jellied cranberry sauce. Can't stand green bean casserole. Gotta have a big piece of pecan pie for desert


----------



## Kvgsqtii (Nov 17, 2022)

As a kid it was my gramma's candied carrots. Now it's my wife's baked mushrooms and my candied carrots. Never understood why yams needed to be candied, delicious and sweet all on their own. Had green bean casserole a couple times, I could take it or leave it. Definitely prefer homemade cranberry sauce over canned.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 17, 2022)

Favorite - corn bread pudding
Least - brussel sprouts


----------



## Hijack73 (Nov 17, 2022)

Least favorite : Turkey.  I don't like it fried, baked, broiled, smoked, stewed, pickled, or any other way you can contrive to cook it.   I will eat the skin off of it though.  Something about the meat I just do not like.

Favorite: Dressing with turkey gravy made from a 'stock turkey'.  When the family was bigger I cooked a turkey just to turn it into stock for the dressing and gravy.   Why?  Because a turkey costs like 4$ and the critters needed to eat the remains for their holiday.

yeah - go figure.......


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 17, 2022)

Great topic!
Least favorites:
Candied yams, sweet potatoes, whatever. Can't stand any of them.
Pumpkin pie. I don't know why I don't like this one. Intellectually, I have no objection to the ingredients, flavor, or consistency. But my gag reflex just instantly rejects it for some reason.
Creamed spinach. Only worse way to serve spinach is the way my mom did. Heat a brick of frozen spinach in a pan until loose and slimy, and then pour white vinegar over it.

Favorites:
Almost everything else. Turkey prepared any way, stuffing, mashed potatoes. Green bean casserole is my autistic son's signature (and only) dish, and it's fine.
But you're right. It's all about the gravy. I use Alton Brown's method, and roast turkey wings and legs the day before to make a stock. Then reduce, reduce, and reduce it to about a quart, and add to the turkey drippings the next day. Gives the gravy a super concentrated turkey flavor, that is to die for.
Finally, my grandmother's mince meat pie recipe. She'd always make this specially for me. But it's a PITA to make (calls for elk neck meat), so I don't do it often, unless I have a lot of spare time. I've tried making it for other family and in-laws, but they get freaked out that it's a sweet dessert, and contains meat.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 17, 2022)

I can say without a doubt my two favorites are stuffing and deviled eggs. Can’t really think of anything I dislike.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 17, 2022)

Least favorite(s): ANYTHING WITH MUSHROOMS, yams, and sweet potatoes. 

Favorites: Spinach, creamed peal onions and raw turnip. 

Dessert: Apple pie with Friendly's vanilla ice cream.

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 17, 2022)

dons2346 said:


> Gotta have a big piece of pecan pie for desert



I'm debating making pecan pie bars this TG. I've got everything I need, and all this reference to pecan pie has me headed in that direction. 



Kvgsqtii said:


> As a kid it was my gramma's candied carrots. Now it's my wife's baked mushrooms and my candied carrots. Never understood why yams needed to be candied, delicious and sweet all on their own.


Great summary of yummies.



Central PA Cowboy said:


> Favorite - corn bread pudding
> Least - brussel sprouts


Love, love, love cornbread pudding. The only way I've learned to eat Brussel sprouts is roasting them coated with EVOO and spices 'til almost crispy, then sprinkle with aged balsamic. They won't grace my table, though. They make my wife gag.



Hijack73 said:


> Least favorite : Turkey. I don't like it fried, baked, broiled, smoked, stewed, pickled, or any other way you can contrive to cook it. I will eat the skin off of it though. Something about the meat I just do not like.


You and my old man must've been brothers. He HATED turkey, and yet, my mom made it every TG and Christmas. They still stayed married 'til death they did part. 



mneeley490 said:


> Green bean casserole is my autistic son's signature (and only) dish, and it's fine.


That's one green bean casserole I'd eat with a smile!



jcam222 said:


> deviled eggs.


Wow. One of my absolute favorite sides I haven't made in ages. Time to add more eggs to my shopping list.




gmc2003 said:


> Favorites: Spinach, creamed peal onions and raw turnip.
> 
> Dessert: Apple pie with Friendly's vanilla ice cream.


Chris, you are an interesting man. Great save with the pie and ice cream.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 17, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Chris, you are an interesting man. Great save with the pie and ice cream.


I've been told that my whole life. If possible I only put the item that I'm eating on my plate. Finish that then take the next item I want. My mom used to save me a cup of Julienned raw veggies for supper. I've always preferred veggies like carrots turnips, and celery raw. You should see how I eat pizza. 

Chris


----------



## clifish (Nov 17, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I've been told that my whole life. If possible I only put the item that I'm eating on my plate. Finish that then take the next item I want. My mom used to save me a cup of Julienned raw veggies for supper. I've always preferred veggies like carrots turnips, and celery raw. *You should see how I eat pizza.*
> 
> Chris


Hence why you are a former New Yorker!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 17, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> You should see how I eat pizza.


There's another way than crust, sauce, cheese, veggies and meat?  Oh lordie, lordie, lordie.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 17, 2022)

Great thread. 

Save the neck for me Clark!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 17, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Save the neck for me Clark!


Turkey or squirrel?   

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 18, 2022)

Good Thread , but not this early in the morning.... now I want a turkey and stuffing Sandwich

Favorite = our stuffing , than turkey mashed and gravy ( than the sandwich with stuffing and turkey and lots of Mayo and pepper )

Don't really have any dislikes as we only cook what we like , but if I had to say , don't like cranberry jelly ( love them dried )  and Mona and her sisters like cold canned peas...and that is just wrong

David


----------



## boykjo (Nov 18, 2022)

My wife is famous for her candied yams dish she makes every year and people devour it. I wouldnt touch it with a ten foot pole. What's wrong with people... lol
A side dish of sliced smoked home made kielbasa dipped into your mashed potatoes and gravy............ heaven


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> There's another way than crust, sauce, cheese, veggies and meat? Oh lordie, lordie, lordie.


He already told me how he eats pizza , but I'll give him a chance to tell you about it . 

I really don't have anything I don't like , unless it's something my Sister made . Then it's just about all of it , and that's where I go every year . 

Last year the kids went to their Mom's side of the family . I stayed home and had Kielbasa and kraut . Warsteiner Dunkel for dessert .


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Good Thread , but not this early in the morning.... now I want a turkey and stuffing Sandwich





DRKsmoking said:


> Mona and her sisters like cold canned peas...and that is just wrong


Perfect example of the best and worst of a TG experience.



boykjo said:


> My wife is famous for her candied yams dish she makes every year and people devour it. I wouldnt touch it with a ten foot pole. What's wrong with people... lol
> A side dish of sliced smoked home made kielbasa dipped into your mashed potatoes and gravy............ heaven


Yeah on both counts!



chopsaw said:


> Last year the kids went to their Mom's side of the family . I stayed home and had Kielbasa and kraut . Warsteiner Dunkel for dessert .


That's a perfect example of one of the best pieces of advice I ever received..."You do you." I do the same whenever I get the chance, even if it is non-traditional.


----------



## zwiller (Nov 18, 2022)

Least might be sweet potato as wife is light handed on the spice but I still like it, and best would be stuffing.  Find it odd not many fans of the green bean casserole.  Love ours.  We use fresh or worst case frozen green beans.  That being said, I think I like TG breakfast more than the dinner.  Wife does a "monkey bread" and I always heat up some weissurst I made.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Find it odd not many fans of the green bean casserole. Love ours. We use fresh or worst case frozen green beans. That being said, I think I like TG breakfast more than the dinner. Wife does a "monkey bread" and I always heat up some weissurst I made.


As a green bean casserole hater, I now feel challenged to create a scratch recipe I would enjoy. It might have crispy bacon, cream gravy, sautéd mushrooms with onions, and a garlic crouton topping...oh, and frozen julienned green beans saute'd in bacon fat.

And that breakfast, O...M...G! (Tears of happiness).


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 18, 2022)

Yea--A proper Fall Corn Succotash atop buttered mashed w/gravy.

Nay--Boiled brussel sprout smash w/limp under cooked fatty bacon. (Sorry Mom).


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2022)

wimpy69 said:


> Yea--A proper Fall Corn Succotash atop buttered mashed w/gravy.
> 
> Nay--Boiled brussel sprout smash w/limp under cooked fatty bacon. (Sorry Mom).


The first one made me smile; the second one made me LOL!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 18, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Find it odd not many fans of the green bean casserole.


Me too . 


noboundaries said:


> I now feel challenged to create a scratch recipe I would enjoy.


My Son made it from scratch one time . It's good .


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Wife does a "monkey bread" and I always heat up some weissurst I made.


Told my wife about this breakfast. She said, YUM! What time's breakfast?"


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 18, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Find it odd not many fans of the green bean casserole.


I'm not sure but I'd be willing to bet that green bean casserole is the only item at the all-you-can-eat buffet in Hades.
I had some in-law family over for Thanksgiving a few years back and I purposely asked that nobody brings one. Gary did. I was kind and placed it in the oven to keep warm. It never saw the the serving table or the light of day for that matter.

Were a ham, fresh cranberry and giblet n sage dressing family. Sweet pertaters are high on my list.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2022)

pit 4 brains said:


> I'm not sure but I'd be willing to bet that green bean casserole is the only item at the all-you-can-eat buffet in Hades.





pit 4 brains said:


> It never saw the the serving table or the light of day for that matter.
> 
> Were a ham, fresh cranberry and giblet n sage dressing family. Sweet pertaters are high on my list.


BRILLIANT solution the GBC submission. 

And no one can argue with your family's table.


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 18, 2022)

pit 4 brains said:


> Sweet pertaters


Gotta love them pertaters! :)


----------



## BB-que (Nov 18, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Like, or dislike?
> 
> I've never had it. I love oysters but can't imagine them in dressing. I'm open to suggestions, though.
> 
> ...


Like - If you like oysters I think you’d be a fan, I love it.


----------



## SherryT (Nov 18, 2022)

Hate it: 

green bean casserole
dressing OR stuffing (when it's bad, it's REALLY bad!)
pumpkin pie
canned cranberry sauce

Love it:

the turkey (but ONLY if it's moist!)
dressing OR stuffing (when it's good, it's REALLY good!)
greens (collard, turnip, mustard, or a mixture...doesn't matter)
pie (as long as it's not pumpkin)
homemade cranberry sauce


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 18, 2022)

SherryT said:


> Hate it:
> 
> green bean casserole
> dressing OR stuffing (when it's bad, it's REALLY bad!)
> ...


Dry turkey doesn't bother me as much. As long as there is a good gravy coating it.

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2022)

BB-que said:


> Like - If you like oysters I think you’d be a fan, I love it.


Oysters really aren't a thing here on the West Coast. Might have to visit a Florida relative one TG and make the request.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 18, 2022)

SherryT said:


> Hate it:
> 
> green bean casserole
> dressing OR stuffing (when it's bad, it's REALLY bad!)
> ...


Sherry, that's truly a Yin-Yang list that has the South written a over it. Love those greens!


----------



## SherryT (Nov 18, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Dry turkey doesn't bother me as much. As long as there is a good gravy coating it.
> 
> Chris



Point taken!


----------



## zwiller (Nov 19, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> As a green bean casserole hater, I now feel challenged to create a scratch recipe I would enjoy. It might have crispy bacon, cream gravy, sautéd mushrooms with onions, and a garlic crouton topping...oh, and frozen julienned green beans saute'd in bacon fat.
> 
> And that breakfast, O...M...G! (Tears of happiness).


Honestly, some fresh steamed green beans would be just as good IMO (with a little gravy on them of course!)  The smell of the monkey bread baking fills the house and lingers the whole day like a holiday scented candle.



noboundaries said:


> Told my wife about this breakfast. She said, YUM! What time's breakfast?"


8AM.  Bring your coats it's 30F here LOL


----------



## Danblacksher (Nov 19, 2022)

favorite: mom's dressing and my wife's family recipe for sausage dressing.

My least favorite is the candied sweet potato dish my mother-in-law loves, and tomato aspic which is just tomato jello. We always had some form of discusting jello mold for Thanksgiving. Never knew why unless it was for all the really old people my mom would invite for thanksgiving dinner. To this day I cannot stand tomato jello or any form of lime jello with fruit in it.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

We're really not big turkey people. I'll smoke a breast once in a while. But that's about it. I do like turkey sammies. We did the bird while the kids were growing up for the tradition. Now we just make what we fancy for the day. This year it's homemade lasagna. Last year it was seafood.

Love: Ruint beans, brussel sprouts with cheese and bacon sauce. Stuffing with gravy. Ann's homemade chocolate pudding.


----------



## mike243 (Nov 19, 2022)

Hate rutabaga wife loves it , cornbread stuffing and giblet gravy love


----------



## clifish (Nov 19, 2022)

mike243 said:


> Hate rutabaga wife loves it , cornbread stuffing and giblet gravy love


Can't say I have ever had any of those.


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Ruint beans,


I'm curious, what are ruint beans? 
 I don't cook a turkey anymore either, usually it's a roasted chicken, but you can bet there are mashed potatoes and gravy.  And a bottle of wine.  The rest is whatever sounds good at the time.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

halleoneagain said:


> I'm curious, what are ruint beans?


They are green beans. Fresh. Or frozen. Put in a crock pot with a diced large onion. Cook up a pound of bacon until crispy. Crumble. And put that with crock pot with a few Tbs of the bacon grease. Salt and pepper to taste. Fill with water until the beans are submerged. And let them cook until they are nice and tender. I usually go on low for 8 hours. Hence. They are ruined. No real benefit left in them! But, soo good!


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> They are ruined. No real benefit left in them! But, soo good!


Ah, got it, thank you.  And they do sound good.  Not much of that pound of bacon would go to the beans, I'm afraid, maybe half.  The Bacon Snitcher lives here......
I'm still thinking on that Hamilton Beach crockpot that I asked you about, maybe ruint beans are a good enough excuse to get it, finally.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

halleoneagain said:


> Ah, got it, thank you.  And they do sound good.  Not much of that pound of bacon would go to the beans, I'm afraid, maybe half.  The Bacon Snitcher lives here......
> I'm still thinking on that Hamilton Beach crockpot that I asked you about, maybe ruint beans are a good enough excuse to get it, finally.


I'm the bacon thief. Ann runs interference so there's some left! They are a real good crockpot. Worth the $$ IMHO.


----------



## tbern (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> They are green beans. Fresh. Or frozen. Put in a crock pot with a diced large onion. Cook up a pound of bacon until crispy. Crumble. And put that with crock pot with a few Tbs of the bacon grease. Salt and pepper to taste. Fill with water until the beans are submerged. And let them cook until they are nice and tender. I usually go on low for 8 hours. Hence. They are ruined. No real benefit left in them! But, soo good!


Moms, had similar ingredients, but also added a little vinegar to it. French style green beans. Cooked in a covered frying pan to simmer and soften.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

tbern said:


> Moms, had similar ingredients, but also added a little vinegar to it. French style green beans. Cooked in a covered frying pan to simmer and soften.


I'll add vinegar. Or my spicy vinegar after I put it in my bowl. Ann doesn't care for it like that. Haven't tried it with french cut beans. She cut them herself?


----------



## tbern (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> I'll add vinegar. Or my spicy vinegar after I put it in my bowl. Ann doesn't care for it like that. Haven't tried it with french cut beans. She cut them herself?


No, I don't think so, just from cans I believe??


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

tbern said:


> No, I don't think so, just from cans I believe??


Ok. Was wondering if she did. What did she use to cut them like that. I love french cut beans with salt and butter....lots of butter!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Dry turkey doesn't bother me as much. As long as there is a good gravy coating it.
> 
> Chris


I thought I posted this yesterday. I guess not it was still in drafts 

So, I grew up eating frozen turkeys thawed on the countertop then stuffed and cooked overnight for 10-15 hours at 180°F. (Don't get Dave started on pasteurization). The white meat was dry as chalk. Gravy was the only path to it being edible.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I thought I posted this yesterday. I guess not it was still in drafts
> 
> So, I grew up eating frozen turkeys thawed on the countertop then stuffed and cooked overnight for 10-15 hours at 180°F. (Don't get Dave started on pasteurization). The white meat was dry as chalk. Gravy was the only path to it being edible.


If Dave was taking a nap. He just woke up screaming!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2022)

Danblacksher said:


> We always had some form of discusting jello mold for Thanksgiving.


So, I'm going to describe a disgusting sounding jello mold that is actually friggin' delicious. It was my wife's contribution to TG after we got married.

Lime jello.
Crushed pineapple.
Small curd cottage cheese.
Creamed horseradish.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Ann's homemade chocolate pudding.


Any chance of getting the recipe? My wife has been searching for a scratch chocolate pudding recipe for a long time.


----------



## halleoneagain (Nov 19, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> So, I grew up eating frozen turkeys thawed on the countertop then stuffed and cooked overnight for 10-15 hours at 180°F.


Yeah, me too.  And my sister still cooks her turkeys at 300+ for hours and hours.  It's all one can do to chew/swallow it, no amount of gravy can hide that sin.  Her husband doesn't carve it too well - no thin slices of the breast, he just cuts off big chunks of it and serves it that way.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2022)

I actually read the thawing and cooking directions on the very first frozen turkey I ever oven-roasted. It was TG 1977. I was living with two roommates in a single-wide house trailer in South Texas. I got rub ideas from a Fannie Farmer cookbook. No stuffing. I was expecting dry but the result was moist and delicious. I told my mom but she didn't change her ways for many years.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Any chance of getting the recipe? My wife has been searching for a scratch chocolate pudding recipe for a long time.


3 small containers heavy cream. It needs to be the heavy cream. The containers look like the little cartons you got milk in at school.
16oz chocolate bar. Any brand will work. Regular candy bar type. 
Put cream in pot. Break up the chocolate and add to it.
Heat on low until chocolate is thoroughly melted. And it starts to low boil. Stir constantly.
Put in fridge covered it needs to set for 24 hours in fridge.
Take out and whip until stiff. 
Then serve. We add whipped cream on top. You can also grate some chocolate on top.
Amazing stuff!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> What did she use to cut them like that. I love french cut beans with salt and butter....lots of butter!



Here ya go . 


			https://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Deluxe-Frencher-French-Slicer/dp/B00004UE6R/ref=asc_df_B00004UE6R/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198068964911&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17684727307602883064&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1020519&hvtargid=pla-319543547469&psc=1


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Here ya go .
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Deluxe-Frencher-French-Slicer/dp/B00004UE6R/ref=asc_df_B00004UE6R/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198068964911&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17684727307602883064&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1020519&hvtargid=pla-319543547469&psc=1


Dang! Thanks bud! Ordered!


----------



## tbern (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Steve H said:
> 
> 
> > 3 small containers heavy cream. It needs to be the heavy cream. The containers look like the little cartons you got milk in at school.
> ...


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Thanks bud! Ordered!


They had a couple different ones , but figured a fella of your level needed the deluxe . Lol .


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> They had a couple different ones , but figured a fella of your level needed the deluxe . Lol .


Lol! I'm a legend in my own mind!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

It is. Only get it twice a year though. A small bowl of it. And you're comatose for a few hours!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 19, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Here ya go .
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Norpro-Deluxe-Frencher-French-Slicer/dp/B00004UE6R/ref=asc_df_B00004UE6R/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198068964911&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17684727307602883064&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=1020519&hvtargid=pla-319543547469&psc=1


That's a cool little gadget Rich, I'm gonna have to order one for my wife. 

Thanks
Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 19, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I thought I posted this yesterday. I guess not it was still in drafts
> 
> So, I grew up eating frozen turkeys thawed on the countertop then stuffed and cooked overnight for 10-15 hours at 180°F. (Don't get Dave started on pasteurization). The white meat was dry as chalk. Gravy was the only path to it being edible.


Basically the same here. Defrost the day before on the counter. Then she'd fire up the oven early TGD and we'd be eating by 4 or 5. I also remember when we got our first microwave oven, The thing was HUGE. That year she tried to cook the TGD turkey in it. When she hit the start button all the lights in the kitchen dimmed and everyone freaked out. After an hour or so she stopped the microwave and finished it up in the oven. The turkey wasn't her best effort, but an important lesson was learned. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 19, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> I actually read the thawing and cooking directions on the very first frozen turkey I ever oven-roasted. It was TG 1977. I was living with two roommates in a single-wide house trailer in South Texas. I got rub ideas from a Fannie Farmer cookbook. No stuffing. I was expecting dry but the result was moist and delicious. I told my mom but she didn't change her ways for many years.


Fanny Farmer, I remember their chocolates. We'd get a box every Christmas.

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> 3 small containers heavy cream. It needs to be the heavy cream. The containers look like the little cartons you got milk in at school.
> 16oz chocolate bar. Any brand will work. Regular candy bar type.
> Put cream in pot. Break up the chocolate and add to it.
> Heat on low until chocolate is thoroughly melted. And it starts to low boil. Stir constantly.
> ...


Read that to my wife. Her response: "Holy Cow. That's easy. Definitely gonna make that."

And I've got everything here at the house. Been experimenting with eggnog so I've got just the right amount of whipped cream.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Read that to my wife. Her response: "Holy Cow. That's easy. Definitely gonna make that."
> 
> And I've got everything here at the house. Been experimenting with eggnog so I've got just the right amount of whipped cream.


Easy. But time consuming. Don't sway from the directions. The timing is important.


----------



## Marknmd (Nov 19, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Lol! I'm a legend in my own mind!


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 19, 2022)

Wife's nostalgia just brought up my Aunt's shredded carrots in lime Jello and -ummmm- Ambrosia.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 19, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Good Thread , but not this early in the morning.... now I want a turkey and stuffing Sandwich
> 
> Favorite = our stuffing , than turkey mashed and gravy ( than the sandwich with stuffing and turkey and lots of Mayo and pepper )
> 
> ...


David, canned peas are wrong, whether they're hot or cold.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 19, 2022)

wimpy69 said:


> Wife's nostalgia just brought up my Aunt's shredded carrots in lime Jello and -ummmm- Ambrosia.


OMG!!  I hate ANY vegetable in jelly.  Mom loved to make and serve those.
Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 19, 2022)

noboundaries said:


> Read that to my wife. Her response: "Holy Cow. That's easy. Definitely gonna make that."
> 
> And I've got everything here at the house. Been experimenting with eggnog so I've got just the right amount of whipped cream.


Eggnog ???? I'm interested in your experiments!   

Ryan


----------



## Bigtank (Nov 19, 2022)

Many faves probably dressing with gravy
Least pumpkin pie that's why I'm having Sweet Potato Pie


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 19, 2022)

Least:  Candied yams or sweet potatoes

Favorites:  Wife's Acadian stuffing with ground veal and ground pork and ground turkey, mashed potatoes, and spices (cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves),  You either love it or hate it--no in between.  Home made cranberry sauce.  Sweet potato pie with whipped cream.

Green been casserole??  Never tried it and judging from the majority of comments, probably wont.

Gary


----------



## Bigtank (Nov 19, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Least:  Candied yams or sweet potatoes
> 
> Favorites:  Wife's Acadian stuffing with ground veal and ground pork and ground turkey, mashed potatoes, and spices (cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves),  You either love it or hate it--no in between.  Home made cranberry sauce.  Sweet potato pie with whipped cream.
> 
> ...


Green Bean casserole is good.  Try the recipe on French's crispy onions


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Eggnog ???? I'm interested in your experiments!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks, Ryan. Only two non-cooked blender recipes so far. Still tweaking. The cooked recipes will be next. It'll be a separate thread, and yes, I will post the recipes we like. 

Ray


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2022)

Bigtank said:


> Sweet Potato Pie


I picked up a 7" commercial one yesterday at the grocery. It satisfied the urge until I can make my own, but it was too sweet with very little character (flat tasting). 

My recipe is the combination of several I found online, adjustments to the ones I baked, and a mistake I made on one batch that actually worked and improved the result. 

Probably gonna bake a couple this week.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Favorites: Wife's Acadian stuffing with ground veal and ground pork and ground turkey, mashed potatoes, and spices (cinnamon, nutmeg, cloves), You either love it or hate it--no in between.


Put me in the love it category. My imagination is drooling!


----------



## clifish (Nov 19, 2022)

Bigtank said:


> Green Bean casserole is good.  Try the recipe on French's crispy onions


Every year then I finish off the container on salads after Thanksgiving,


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 20, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Wife's Acadian stuffing


I have heard of this recipe before , Gary is your wife from this neck of the woods or it is just a recipe she uses.


David


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 20, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> I have heard of this recipe before , Gary is your wife from this neck of the woods or it is just a recipe she uses.
> 
> 
> David


David,  it's a family recipe.  Her ancestors came to Canada from the Acadia area of France in the 1600s--1640 if memory serves me right.  Some went to Quebec, most to the Maritimes.  When the British held the Acadian Expulsion for all Acadians who refused to swear loyalty to the British Crown, a lot of her people were uprooted and sent to the USA--spread out all over. A lot of her Mom's family ended up in Winnipeg and Quebec, as well as the US.  Linda's Grandmother went to Quebec, married a farmer, and apparently tried to populate the entire area--Linda's mom was one of 9 or 10 kids, all of whom survived.  So they weren't kicked off their farms and shipped out by the British, as others were.
Miss Linda' stuffing serves double duty when placed in a pie shell, with a pastry topping and served with turkey gravy.  It's really kick a$$ delicious.
Gary


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 21, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> married a farmer, and apparently tried to populate the entire area--Linda's mom was one of 9 or 10 kids




  Yes Gary there were a lot of families shipped all over , there are still some large Acadian areas here in Nova Scotia, and tons of great foods also. Took me awhile to try rappie pie , but once I did I love it .

Lots in the Expulsion from Nova Scotia went to Louisiana area etc.

 Terrible for how it was done and why, 

David


----------



## bakerman (Nov 21, 2022)

It's Thanksgiving so I try everything. Love all of it even the *green bean casserole*. The only thing I don't eat is the jello mold with fruit cocktail in it. I ate that stuff too much growing up. It's not that I don't like it , it's more about ratios on my plate. 
For full disclosure if giblets are used in anything I do not eat that. Stuffing or gravy with giblets is nasty. Giblets are considered offal, I agree but spell it differently.
Last few years my family has gotten the dinner from the grocery store pre-made. Last year was good, Wegman's did a fine job. 2 years ago Harris Teeter and it was horrible. Ended up throwing 80% of the food away. This year we are trying Whole Foods. I will report back.
I used to really enjoy fixing Thanksgiving dinner, now it's way too much work. Plus our fridge is too small for everything. Additionally we don't have extended family for the meal anymore. Too much toxicity for a holiday meal. When my parents were still alive we did the entire family thing a couple of times. It was just for their benefit, I hated it.
Now it's serve yourself and watch football while you eat. No more stress, I prefer it to spending the balance of the day washing dishes. But that just me.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2022)

Bigtank said:


> Green Bean casserole is good.  Try the recipe on French's crispy onions



I agree with Tank!
I hated Green Bean Casserole when I was a kid, but love it now. And Mrs Bear uses that same recipe!!
Also give my "Hot Bacon Dressing (PA Dutch)" a try. I Guarantee you'l love it !!!
*Hot Bacon Dressing (Pennsylvania Dutch)

Bear*


----------



## zwiller (Nov 21, 2022)

Not sure how common it is, but wife's family has always served cole slaw for TG.  Back when we dated I thought that was really weird but admit it works well.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 21, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Yes Gary there were a lot of families shipped all over , there are still some large Acadian areas here in Nova Scotia, and tons of great foods also. Took me awhile to try rappie pie , but once I did I love it .
> 
> Lots in the Expulsion from Nova Scotia went to Louisiana area etc.
> 
> ...


Had to google Rappi Pie, but it sounds good, David.  I'm gonna try a smaller version of it, but use skinless, boneless chicken breasts instead of whole chickens.
Thanks for the idea.
Gary


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2022)

zwiller said:


> Not sure how common it is, but wife's family has always served cole slaw for TG.  Back when we dated I thought that was really weird but admit it works well.


We have cole slaw also.

Chris


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 22, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> Had to google Rappi Pie, but it sounds good, David.  I'm gonna try a smaller version of it, but use skinless, boneless chicken breasts instead of whole chickens.
> Thanks for the idea.
> Gary


Like I mentioned I did not try Rappie for years as it looks like congealed fat/water mix from a pot after the turkey/chicken was cooked in it.
BUT it is very good, and problably many family variations on how it is done. I sort of watched a friends family make it , but it was an all day process from the cooking of the chickens to the grated potatoes and than squeezing out the water etc etc , full day great meal.

David


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 22, 2022)

zwiller said:


> family has always served cole slaw for TG.





gmc2003 said:


> We have cole slaw also.
> 
> Chris



We have always had coleslaw for a lot of meals as a side and always for xmas and turkey day

David


----------



## scarpper (Nov 25, 2022)

Steve H said:


> 3 small containers heavy cream. It needs to be the heavy cream. The containers look like the little cartons you got milk in at school.
> 16oz chocolate bar. Any brand will work. Regular candy bar type.
> Put cream in pot. Break up the chocolate and add to it.
> Heat on low until chocolate is thoroughly melted. And it starts to low boil. Stir constantly.
> ...


Question on your recipe. Is the chocolate bar a 1.6 oz. or a 16 oz.  Just seamed that a pound was alot.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 25, 2022)

scarpper said:


> Question on your recipe. Is the chocolate bar a 1.6 oz. or a 16 oz.  Just seamed that a pound was alot.


Nope. 16 oz is needed


----------



## scarpper (Nov 26, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Nope. 16 oz is needed


Ok. Thank you.


----------



## scarpper (Dec 9, 2022)

scarpper said:


> Ok. Thank you.


I made your pudding. Excellent. I will definitely make again.


----------

